# Tommy's BTS pics Thurs



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some shots of setting up the steam track on Thursday afternoon. 






































Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## tjburger (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pictures , Thanks


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great crew! The "usual suspects". Cool. 

See you guys tomorrow.


----------

